# How Bad Is The Biopsy??



## rubyg38 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi Everyone! I had an ultrasound and a complex cystic solid nodule was found so I am scheduled with a neck doctor tomorrow to examine me and probably do a biopsy. I am horrible when it comes to needles and am just wondering what the process is for the biopsy and how bad it is? I was told they may need to poke 3-6 times!! Please be honest so I can prepare myself. I know it is necessary but would like to know what to expect. Thanks in advance for any information


----------



## Greg (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi ruby,

I just had a needle biopsy of a nodule 2 weeks ago. Honestly, the lidocaine is the worst part. It's the first injection, so nothing is numb yet. After that, I could feel my skin move as the doctor probed with the biopsy needles, but no further pain. I was a little sore and swollen that evening, but nothing some Tylenol couldn't relieve.

Hope that helps a bit!


----------



## jade (Aug 6, 2013)

I had a nodule tested with an ultrasound guided FNA biopsy. No topical anesthetic was used, just something to clean the area. I remember a bit of pressure but very little pain. It wasn't even half as bad as having blood drawn. I hate needles too, but my fear of having it done was FAR worse than the actual biospy. I went home with a band aid on which I took off that night. The next morning, I couldn't even see where it was done. Hope yours goes well.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I did not have any numbing agents, but my nodules were near the surface.

I got five pokes and really only felt the first one. I was pleasantly surprised that it was easier than I had imagined.


----------



## rubyg38 (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks for the quick replies. I have found so much support on this board that I am so new to. I really appreciate it! That eases my mind a bit as having blood drawn makes me almost pass out. The ultrasound tech says mine is close to the surface too. I am assuming it is as I can see it when I swallow. I will keep you updated to how it goes. Thanks again


----------



## Velcro (Jul 26, 2013)

I was numbed, only felt the tiniest sting with the first numbing needle. After that, just a little pressure until the final needle and then I did feel a couple of the pokes he was doing in the nodule. He said because it was small, by now he had irritated the nodule. It wasn't horrible, just a bit uncomfortable. Was fine all day, a little swollen that evening and my neck got pretty sore and stiff and hurt to turn it that night. I really thought since it was feeling pretty bad that the next day was going to be horrible, but surprisingly, when I woke up, it wasn't hurting at all. Just felt like a small bruise.


----------



## Velcro (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh, and mine were not close to the surface, it was tiny and deep.


----------



## LMSchune (May 30, 2013)

Each person has a different pain tolerance, so take what everyone says here with a grain of salt.

I had an FNA done without lidocaine (IDK if that is standard), and it took 5 needles for them to get a piece of my nodule. For me, it became more uncomfortable after each subsequent needle.

It's usually not the end of the world, though, and most do not regret getting an FNA done.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I would call my FNA experience more "discomfort" than "pain."


----------



## rubyg38 (Aug 15, 2013)

All of that worry for nothing! I consulted with the doctor this morning and he reviewed my ultrasound and examined my neck. He said he is sure I have a benign adenoma. It has shrunk so much since the ultrasound last week, and he said it probably was a hemorrhage of the cystic component and that is why it has now shrunk. He will check me again in 4 months and said if it increases in size again to call and he would see me right away. He ran labs on my levels to see if it is a hot nodule. The blood draw was painful but glad I got away without a biopsy. Thanks again for all the support here


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

So, your FNA felt like nothing!!!???


----------



## Velcro (Jul 26, 2013)

See, we told you it wasn't that bad


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rubyg38 said:


> Thanks for the quick replies. I have found so much support on this board that I am so new to. I really appreciate it! That eases my mind a bit as having blood drawn makes me almost pass out. The ultrasound tech says mine is close to the surface too. I am assuming it is as I can see it when I swallow. I will keep you updated to how it goes. Thanks again


I was not able to comment for I never had a biopsy but we have some good folks here who have and they are very up front w/their personal experiences which I hope is a help to you!


----------



## rubyg38 (Aug 15, 2013)

No, I never had to have a biopsy. He said due to the shrinking size of the nodule and the ultrasound scan, he didn't see it necessary. He will follow up with me in 4 months.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Just saw this posted on the ThyCa site and thought you'd be interested: http://consumer.healthday.com/cance...sary-thyroid-biopsies-experts-say-679539.html


----------

